# ROSTOV ON DON | Projects & Construction



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Population
(2010 Census)[7]Area
[6]Government
CountryRussiaFederal subjectRostov Oblast[1]Founded1749[3]City status since1796[3] • BodyCity Duma[4] • Head[4]Zinaida Neyarokhina[5] • Total348.5 km2 (134.6 sq mi)Elevation
70 m (230 ft) • Total1,089,261 • Estimate 
(2018)[8]1,130,305 (+3.8%) • Rank10th in 2010 • Density3,100/km2 (8,100/sq mi)


----------



## Kekkek (4 mo ago)

Rostov stadium WC 2018


----------

